# TTC 1 - 1st cycle - new to BabyandBump



## bluebloodmoon

Anyone else new to this forum and overwhelmed by super long threads?

DH and I are in the TWW and I would love a cycle buddy! 
I am 5DPO at this point and the days are moving very slowly...


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hi looks like I'm a month late lol, but wanted to drop in and say hi - I'm in same boat as you, the established thread are overwhelming and nobody is answering my own new one haha! How did your cycle turn out? Hoping you had good news. If not though, happy to be your TWW buddy for the new one :)


----------



## AlliCat08

Hey ladies! Looks like I'm a month late to the party. I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm currently on CD6 so even though we tried really hard last month :haha: it wasn't our month.

With both of us working full time its hard to find the time or energy to DtD consistently which I think hurt our chances in Feb. and March. So we have planned on BD on CDs 13, 15, 17, 18, 19, and 21 this month so fingers crossed this is the month for us!

Do you temp/track/use ovulation tests? I period track on 2 different apps to get a fertile window to BD during. If that doesn't work soon I may try investing in some ovulation tests?


----------



## Rainbobby18

I'll be your cycle buddy I'm in my tww


----------



## AlliCat08

Im TWW as well. When is your test date Rain?


----------



## Rainbobby18

AlliCat08 said:


> Im TWW as well. When is your test date Rain?

June 5th when is yours


----------



## AlliCat08

June 1st (if I can wait that long). I have a feeling we didn't time it right and I'm out this month so I'm not even bothering trying to symptom spot. Sigh. 

On the plus side, we went to babies r us near us (40-60% off going out of business sale) and picked up some cute onesies in gender neutral colors to save. I figured if I could get a 4 pack for $6 might as well. Its not like clothes have an expiration date. And I kind of feel like if I show the universe how prepared we are, we'll get our BFP. 

How many cycles have you been trying?


----------



## Rainbobby18

AlliCat08 said:


> June 1st (if I can wait that long). I have a feeling we didn't time it right and I'm out this month so I'm not even bothering trying to symptom spot. Sigh.
> 
> On the plus side, we went to babies r us near us (40-60% off going out of business sale) and picked up some cute onesies in gender neutral colors to save. I figured if I could get a 4 pack for $6 might as well. Its not like clothes have an expiration date. And I kind of feel like if I show the universe how prepared we are, we'll get our BFP.
> 
> How many cycles have you been trying?

 I wish I knew where a babies r us was. But id spend all my money. :haha: It's my first cycle actually ttc. My angel baby was a surprise from a vacation I went on. I didn't know how much I wanted to be a Mother until I no longer was one.


----------



## AlliCat08

Rainbobby18 said:


> I wish I knew where a babies r us was. But id spend all my money. :haha: It's my first cycle actually ttc. My angel baby was a surprise from a vacation I went on. I didn't know how much I wanted to be a Mother until I no longer was one.

If you can find one near you, it might be worth it to check it out. Clothing is 40% off and bedding is like 50% off. Aden & Anais swaddle blankets for like $18. 

I'm sorry for your lost but hopefully since it was so fast for you before it'll happen fast again now that you're trying. This is our 6th cycle I think but only the last 2 we have actually timed and tried. The ones before were more NTNP. 

I think if it doesn't happen this month I may invest in some OPKs to make sure our timing is right.

Ive been feeling a little down lately about TTC because not only do I have my own disappointment to deal with, but I feel like I'm letting down my hubby and family (my mom and sisters are so ready to be a grandma/aunts). So FX it happens soon for both of us.


----------



## Rainbobby18

AlliCat08 said:


> Rainbobby18 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew where a babies r us was. But id spend all my money. :haha: It's my first cycle actually ttc. My angel baby was a surprise from a vacation I went on. I didn't know how much I wanted to be a Mother until I no longer was one.
> 
> If you can find one near you, it might be worth it to check it out. Clothing is 40% off and bedding is like 50% off. Aden & Anais swaddle blankets for like $18.
> 
> I'm sorry for your lost but hopefully since it was so fast for you before it'll happen fast again now that you're trying. This is our 6th cycle I think but only the last 2 we have actually timed and tried. The ones before were more NTNP.
> 
> I think if it doesn't happen this month I may invest in some OPKs to make sure our timing is right.
> 
> Ive been feeling a little down lately about TTC because not only do I have my own disappointment to deal with, but I feel like I'm letting down my hubby and family (my mom and sisters are so ready to be a grandma/aunts). So FX it happens soon for both of us.Click to expand...

 :hugs: I wasn't trying the first time I went on vacation and wound up hooking up with this guy I met:dohh: stupid I know


----------



## AlliCat08

Hahah oops! But hopefully he was cute ;)

Who are you trying with now, if I may ask?


----------



## Rainbobby18

He was pretty good looking. I'm trying now with a donor from knowndonorregistry


----------



## AlliCat08

Ok if this is too personal a question let me know, but are you doing the cup and insert method? 

The reason I ask is, my husband is actually asexual so he wants to be a dad but doesn't actually have any desire to have sex. So what we are doing is the he gets friendly with a cup and then we use a needless syringe to get his guys inside (this is way TMI I'm so sorry). 

I was just wondering cause what are the chances we both would be trying at home artificial insem? :)


----------



## Rainbobby18

AlliCat08 said:


> Ok if this is too personal a question let me know, but are you doing the cup and insert method?
> 
> The reason I ask is, my husband is actually asexual so he wants to be a dad but doesn't actually have any desire to have sex. So what we are doing is the he gets friendly with a cup and then we use a needless syringe to get his guys inside (this is way TMI I'm so sorry).
> 
> I was just wondering cause what are the chances we both would be trying at home artificial insem? :)

 Yes I did 4 insems this cycle using softcup. My first insem was a disaster lol


----------



## AlliCat08

That is such a weird coincidence that makes me happy for no true reason? hahah

I haven't tried the softcups mostly cause I'm paranoid I'm not going to be able to easily remove it?


----------



## Rainbobby18

I should have practiced first :haha: I had problems inserting the cup but taking them out isn't hard


----------



## AlliCat08

Maybe that's what we'll try next month. I'm also going to invest in some OPKs next month because it is so frustrating to keep trying and failing. Only 4 days till test day. I honestly feel like it didn't happen this month so I'm feeling a little down. How are you?


----------



## Rainbobby18

How many cycles have you been ttc? This was my first cycle. I'm 13dpo today and I'm spotting so I think I'm out.


----------



## AlliCat08

We started NTNP in October. We started actually trying in December. I don't know how many of those cycles we timed things right though. My tracker says 4 days till period so we'll see what happens. Sorry about the spotting, hopefully its implantation bleeding!


----------



## Rainbobby18

I'm out. Moving on to cycle #2


----------



## AlliCat08

Sorry to hear it. :( AF is due in 3 days so I'm sure I'll join you soon. 

How have you been tracking O? Are you temping or OPKs or period apps?


----------



## Rainbobby18

I hope you get your bfp. I just go by my cm and use apps. But I'm gonna try some things differently this cycle.


----------



## AlliCat08

Yeah that's what I've been using so I think its time to switch it up. I don't think temping will work for me though. My sleep schedule is so erratic that I wouldn't have a baseline


----------



## Rainbobby18

Temping wouldn't work for me either so I'm not going to try that. I'm thinking about getting some Ovulation tests but I don't know it might turn me into a poas addict :haha: So ill just follow my cm make sure I drink plenty of water and take my vitamins like I'm supposed to which I didn't this cycle.


----------



## AlliCat08

I'll probably end up as a POAS addict but at least I'll know ya know? I need to get better about my vitamins as well.


----------



## Rainbobby18

True at least you'll know. I wasn't gonna poas until I was late. So I really have a 3ww.


----------



## AlliCat08

Im not that strong. My test date is the day before my period is due. How long are your cycles?


----------



## Rainbobby18

This cycle was only 27 days and my cycles are normally 28-30 days long. So I was worried I didn't have a long enough luteal phase for implantation to happen.


----------



## AlliCat08

My cycles are normally 25-28 days so I understand. This cycle (cause AF started hard and heavy today. Yay! :/ ) was only 25 days so my expected days of ovulation were thrown completely off. What day did you call O day this cycle? I figured it was CD 15 according to a couple apps I use.


----------



## AlliCat08

I took my first OPK test today on CD 8. Stark white so maybe we've been trying on the wrong days. My apps think my fertile window starts tomorrow and expected O is the 11th. We'll see how that matches up. How are you doing?


----------



## Rainbobby18

I had my first insem last sunday then I got sick :dohh: but I am gearing up to O over the weekend so it could go either way...how are you Allie?


----------



## AlliCat08

I'm sorry you were sick. How many insems are you going to try to do each cycle? 

I think previous cycles listening to the apps has been hurting us. Cause one app thinks I should be ovulating tomorrow but my OPK taken yesterday was very faint. Ill take another one today and I'm going to wait for it to get darker before we start inseming.

I also got some new vitamins and got the hubs some as well. FX


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi I'm not new to the site but I'm new to ttc it's our first cycle to I'm cd17 so 3 dpo


----------



## AlliCat08

Welcome MissWaiting!
FX first time is the charm for you! How did you track O this cycle?


----------



## MissWaiting

I have 2 apps one called p tracker I've used for years it just goes off my cycles but now ive switched it to trying to conceive i can put a few other things in there to to help track and I use natural cycles although the past 2 months I've been awful taking my bbt so need to get back into it just been to busy and to many insomnia nights.
I have opks but they confuse me so thinking of buying some different ones. They came with my bbt thermometer but show 2 lines even if its negitive so never know really unless it's a strong positive so trying to figure out which ones to buy next


----------



## AlliCat08

I'm pretty sure they're supposed to show 2 lines, even if its a faint negative. Our bodies produce LH even when we're not ovulating so its picking up on that. When we ovulate the levels can increase like 5x as much and that's what causes you to get the darker line and a positive OPK. 

I haven't tried doing BBT but I know one of the apps I use called Ovulation Calendar allows you to track if you've had sex, taken a prenatal vitamin, BBT, what type of CM you have, what position your cervix is in (which I don't know how to tell), if you've gotten a positive OPK, etc. It apparently compiles all of that you tell you when your fertile window is. Its also nice to look at the calendar and see when you've ovulated and what days you've BD in relation to that.


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea the natural cycles let's me add in bding bbt opk and pregnancy tests and p tracker lets me add cm and all sorts of other stuff. I'm only just starting to track cm as I wasn't sure what I was looking for with it but just found out and yea I'm in the same boat with cervical position I just don't know what I'm looking for. 
Yea I'm really not hopeful for this cycle at all I've some weird symptoms but I had symptoms last cycle when we weren't ttc but I've a couple of new ones so far on top but I'm not going to get my hopes up just going to wait till af and if that doesn't come I'll get testing


----------



## Rainbobby18

Allicat- I try to do 4 or more insems per cycle. Unfortunately I only did 1 this cycle because I got a new job and my donor went on vacation. 

Misswaiting- Welcome :flower: and I hope it doesn't take any of too long to conceive.


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks sending baby dust to you both xx


----------



## AlliCat08

How you doing ladies? Sorry I haven't been on lately. My family came to visit for a week and I test June 30th and a BFN so I've been a little bleh lately. This month hubby hasn't really been cooperating in the insem process so I may have 1 or 2 insems at the right time. Sigh.

Anyway, I thought I would make us a little like Q & A thing to help pass the time!

*Current CD: * CD 8
*Test Date: * 7.22
*What are you doing to help boost your chances: * Using OPKs (kinda, started using them again today) and taking prenatals and vit D every day 
*What random thing are you looking forward to/want to happen with your future child: * Watching hubby teaching them to cook! Hubs loves to cook and play with spices and I hope my child inherits that love.
*What not pregnancy related thing are you doing to keep your mind happy? * I've been playing with watercolor painting and pretty planning in my bullet journal/Happy Planner
*Any other news?* We took a tour of an apartment building not too far from our jobs this week and are considering moving around Christmas time

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## ikaria

Hi guys! Mind if I join you? I'm not entirely new to this site, but I'm new to TTC... This will be my first cycle and I'm kind of nervous about it :blush:

Anyway, since I love questionnaires... :winkwink:

*Current CD:* CD 9
*Test Date:* 2nd of August probably
*What are you doing to help boost your chances:* I'm using FF and taking my BBT every day. I'm taking prenatals, vitamin D, omega 3, beta complex, and coenzyme Q10, daily. About nine months ago I started doing yoga regulary (4-5 times a week). Four months ago I stopped eating refined sugar. Three months ago I stopped drinking all alcohol.
*What random thing are you looking forward to/want to happen with your future child:* I'm really looking forward to seeing their tiny baby feet. And smelling the new baby smell :cloud9:
*What not pregnancy related thing are you doing to keep your mind happy?* Yoga!
*Any other news?* We're in the process of finishing our new home renovations... Need to pick a kitchen in the next few weeks! And doors!


----------



## Nima

Hi you all! Mind if I join?
I am pretty new here (2nd cycle TTC) and was so delighted to find this new thread were there are also fellow artificial inseminators :) !! 

I am on CD 19 right now, using pretty much everything I can... I have the AVA bracelet to BBT since my sleeping cycles are frequently changing (working shifts), OPKs, CM, using 2 apps: clue and flo. I am starting to feel now a bit more confident about tracking, but timing inseminations with our donor is pretty stressful anyway. 
I am trying to take this cycle easy, in order to do that I do sport, dance and swim in the river. Plus work helps to keep my mind off of it... 

Hope to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## AlliCat08

Hi ladies! Welcome! I feel like dealing with this is easier when you have people to talk to who understand how you're feeling. 

Ikaria, I've always wanted to try yoga but I have the balance and flexibility of a new born giraffe haha. Good for you on getting so healthy! Ive been getting better at taking my vitamins and I'm trying to cut down on caffeine. 

Nima, I know what you mean about having someone to talk to about AI. Its both better and worse for me since its hubby's sperm we are using. Better because obviously he's "on tap" :D but worse because I feel like people are wondering why we aren't doing it the "normal way" I'm sorry its been stressful with your donor? Is someone you already knew? How do you do your insems? Rain had mentioned using the cup and I was wondering if you had more info about it.

As for me, I'll probably break and start testing soon but I have very little faith this will be our month. I haven't been symptom spotting at all but, hope springs eternal. My official testing date is Sunday the 22nd


----------



## Nima

Ikaria you really sound very healthy :) hope your first cycle won't be too stressful and that you won't need a second one!

Oh Alli, I haven't thought of it this way, I can really imagine it's stressful for you and hubby, feeling you have to explain why and how. It's none of other people's business but it doesn't make it easier. I hope in 4 days you get a beautiful BFP and the how will seem so unimportant. 
About the cup method: I've been reading the whole internet... including sceintific articles (not very good ones, though). We are using fresh sperm that our donor donates into a cup. Then we use a round, 5ml syringe to inject it (veeery slowly) into my body. There are some good videos about this method in a website called Mosie Baby, where they also sell a special syringe for that purpose. 
The chances of concieving aren't significantly lower than the natural way.

I wrote so much.. sorry. As for you questions: our donor is a friend of a friend, it's only stressful because he lives 2 hours away and we both work shifts so it's hard to organise. Other than that he is pretty perfect... 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AlliCat08

Most month's I get obsessed with POAS and start trying around 7 DPO but I haven't tested a all this month. Tomorrow I'll take my first test with FMU so we'll see!

I do get a little irritated at hubs sometimes because he wants a baby but isn't super interested in helping me make one? I'll be like "ok, we agreed today was an insem day. Please go love a cup ;)" and he'll go "but I'm sleepy...." Like, ok. But we had agreed it was an insem day earlier? I just get cranky sometimes because I do all the tracking and pick the dates for insem and he is just meh about ya know, actually insemming.

I've heard of the Mosie! I wanted to buy one but its like $80 for a needless syringe. I think we got ours from Walgreens for $5. We let it rest for 15 before and after pressing the plunger and try to do it right before we go to sleep so no umm... spillage lol.

I'm glad you found such a perfect donor! Do you OPK it so you know when to meet up? I feel like I haven't gotten OPKs to work for me but it may be because my work schedule is all over the place, I never take them at the same time. Is donor going to be an "uncle" to the LO or step back completely? Sorry for so many questions. Hubby and I have agreed that if it doesn't work using his baby juice we might look into a donor...

In other news, I just saw a Pampers commercial with super cute babies and a Walmart commercial about sweet dads back to back and now I might cry... lol.


----------



## Nima

How are you all? Ikaria? Rainbobby? 

Alli did you test? How are you? 
Hope you got beautiful 2 lines and are celebrating right now... 
You made me LOL with your description, although I really imagine it can be so annoying to do all the charting and planning and then he's feeing tired... I am sorry it is like this for you right now. 

Our donor wants to know where we are and to see us once in a while, and is totally willing to be contacted if/when our child wants that, but he doesn't want to be a father and not even an active uncle. I am not sure he'll feel the same once the LO is really here. But the good thing is we are really ready for both options with no clear preference. I would love him to be involved, and it also great if he won't be. We don't need him to be part of our family, but he is invited. 

I use OPKs but I also feel it's hard with work times and with not drinking water 4 hours before. I commute so I found the best methos for me is to stop drinking water like 1-2 hours before I leave work and then pee only when I come home, which is 3-4 hours later. It works for me but it is stressful somehow. 
If our donor were around I would have just do insems every other day in the fertile week and not stress so much about when ovulation happened, but 2x2 hours by train is long, especially if it's on a work-day... 
Oh and about the Mosie: we bought one and we re-use it (after washing with soap) although they are supposed to be one-time use. I figure the real thing is also not medically sterilized... I work in a hospital and I kind of wanted to have a separate kind of syringe for making my child, not the kind I use with patients, a bit weird but it feels different to me.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AlliCat08

Blaaaaah. No double lines here.... the witch came to visit me yesterday in the middle of a double shift... when I had no gear on me. Of course. :|

Hubs and I are probably going to try to insem every other day this cycle. Starting the day after period until the end of our FW. I also picked up a basal thermometer at Target. That will be my new commitment this month. We'll see. 

That's nice that your donor is open to this experience and figuring it out together. Who are you going to co-parent with? I love that if he decides he wants to be involved, your family will expand by 2, not just 1! :D 

When do you test? You're CD 25ish now right? How long is your average cycle? I hope you get your double lines! We have to promise that whoever gets their positive first has to come back and rub the others with baby dust ;)

Quick Update: 
Current CD: CD 2
Test Date: 8.15
What are you doing to help boost your chances?
taking prenatals and vit D everyday, inseming as much as possible, starting bbt tracking
What random thing are you looking forward to/want to happen with your future child?
Getting to read to them and share my love of reading!
What not pregnancy related thing are you doing to keep your mind happy?
Reading and shopping for cool subscription boxes
Any other news?
I engraved a jewelry box for a customer the other day that said "Newest Ohio State Fan" and I thought of my mom and that that would be a sweet way to announce a pregnancy "Newest Carolina Panther Fan Expected XYZ" (Carolina Panthers=Football and my mom is a HUGE fan)


----------



## Nima

Uff Alli so sorry AF arrived, and in such an unfriendly timing! That's just mean. 
But at least you have a few days to let go of symptom-spotting an/or ovulation-hunting, so I hope you enjoy it, maybe with a glass of wine?
My co-parent is my lovely partner, she will adopt the child as soon as she can (it takes a while around here). Our donor just sent us a text today asking how it's going and I realised I really managed not to think about testing until now. Feeling proud. 

I love your idea of the updates! and it's definately a baby-dust deal with the firs BFP. Would be so cool to get it on the same month!

Sooo to the quick Update: 
Current CD: CD 28 (my cycles are 30-31 on average)
Test Date: tomorrow I'll go to the gynecologist for another reason and hopefully she'll deaw some blood.
What are you doing to help boost your chances?
Planning things around ovulation like a crazy olimpic trainer... and stopped drinking coffee, almost no alcohol. I don't really know about supplements, what do you take? how did you choose?
What random thing are you looking forward to/want to happen with your future child?
Sing my favorite songs with them when they fall asleep in my arms
What not pregnancy related thing are you doing to keep your mind happy?
Hearing Audiobooks on the train to work, swimming in the cool, beautifeul river
Any other news?
My parents are coming to visit me (I am from Israel but live in Switzerland) and it would be so amazing to celebrate with them in case.... 

I loved your idea about telling your mom, it is sweet and bonding! I'll come and report when I have news, so great to have you here, Alli.


----------



## Nima

Cd 1...


----------



## AlliCat08

Aww I'm so sorry the red bitch showed up Nima :( And sorry I've been MIA. My manager went on vacation for 2 weeks and she just came back today. So today was my first day off for a while. :) 

At least you have your partner to help support you, because trust me, I know the disappointment sucks. 

Did you tell gyno that you were trying? What did she say?

I take a prenatal and like a "cycle regulator" thing. There are so many options on Amazon I just picked the one that had the most "this worked for me!" reviews I'll get the name for you in a bit.

I don't have the attention span for audiobooks but I have been reading like crazy. I'm averaging like a book a day right now cause I'm crazy hahaha

How did the visit with your family go? Do they know you're trying? My mom is so ready for a grandchild, every time we talk on the phone she opens with "Baby?" and I have to be like no, no baby. Which is nice she's excited but also hurts every time I have to tell her "no baby yet."


----------



## Nima

Hi Alli! Now it's my turn to apologize for being so slow in replying.. I've had a pretty crazy week at work and then also not at work.. Turns out aour donor has an STD... nothing serious but he had to take antibiotics and I had to go and get tested (no results yet), which also means we had to skip this month and not try, which is the worst part for me. 
But now I kind of managed to be in peace with it and just enjoy my life as it is for two more months (next month I'm visiting home so won't be able to try either). 
I really know what you mean with your mom, it's such a difficult situation with them being so excited. My mom always asks and then she tries not sounding dissappointed..
The gynecologist said practically nothing about me trying, but she was nice and professional. 
Where are you in your cycle now? I lost track a bit. My fingers are crossed for you and hope you are well.


----------



## AlliCat08

I'm on CD 5 now I think. I don't even know. I'm just tired and bleh on life, the universe, and everything haha. We'll still work on insemming this month but I'm about out of hope and motivation. I'll be better soon though. :) 


I'm so sorry to hear about your donor had an STD! Thankfully its something antibiotics can fix but I hope you didn't get it! Are you excited about headed home? When was the last time you visited?


----------



## Nima

Dear Alli, how are you now? It has been a while, sounds like we both had quite a challenging time, on different ends of the globe... I hope you are doing better. 
I am taking antibiotics now, turns out I did catch smth from our beloved donor... Well I guess it's a risk that comes with having a known donor instead of using a sperm bank. I am really looking forward to trying again, it somehow seems so far away right now, like it will never happen for me. 
I send you a hug and hope it is your lucky month <3


----------

